# Vets in/near Nashua, New Hampshire?



## Jedadeana (11 mo ago)

In preparation for getting a new hedgehog* I've emailed a few veterinary clinics around Nashua, NH to see if they have any vets with hedgehog experience, but I'd love to get recommendations from you all too. Thanks!

(* I had a hedgehog in the early 2000s, and lived in Rhode island. I moved to NH before Christmas so am still very new to the area in general)


----------

